# Northumberland/Tyne and wear



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey guys.. I'm currently a member of longhirst hall golf club in Northumberland and I don't know any members there so struggle to get a game with someone.. just wondering if anyone's from the area that I could get a game with the odd weekend.. and also does anyone recomend a golf course to join next year when my membership is up.. preferably closer to Newcastle as I live over this way now. Thanks


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 16, 2016)

See my thread below about close house.. I'm based down south but I'm back up once a month or so and always after a game


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 16, 2016)

I think I commented on it actually mate where abouts are you stopping when your back up?


----------



## Wayman (Oct 16, 2016)

There is a few of us based up in north east 
More than welcome for a game down my end sometime


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 16, 2016)

Heaton and Alnwick occasionally...


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 16, 2016)

I've been meaning to play seaham for quite a while mate just never got round to it heard good things about it.. whenever your short of a player give me a shout


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 16, 2016)

We will sort a game out next time your up this way trojan615


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 17, 2016)

JamesyMc92 said:



			I've been meaning to play seaham for quite a while mate just never got round to it heard good things about it.. whenever your short of a player give me a shout
		
Click to expand...

Good things about Seaham? The road out &#128514;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2016)

Trojan615 said:



			Heaton and Alnwick occasionally...
		
Click to expand...


I thought you stayed out West, hence Close House. Try Whitley Bay. Smashing course. The clubhouse looks ugly from the outside, flat roof, 60's/70's horror but it is fine inside, the people are friendly and the course is good to play. I played it for the first time this year and was really impressed. I'll definitely be back to play it next year. A doddle to get to from Heaton, not that hard from Alnwick either.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Good things about Seaham? The road out &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

We can escort him in, &#128515;


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm a member at Arcot Hall, which is just outside Cramlington. It's a decent course, and generally pretty quiet, unlike some of the other courses I've played locally.

Happy to give you a game there, although I have a decision to in mid-Nov soon about whether to move course or not. It's a long story, and I don't want to hijack your thread, so I'll put it in the main forum!

But if you fancy a game at Arcot over the next month or so, just give me a shout.


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 18, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			I'm a member at Arcot Hall, which is just outside Cramlington. It's a decent course, and generally pretty quiet, unlike some of the other courses I've played locally.

Happy to give you a game there, although I have a decision to in mid-Nov soon about whether to move course or not. It's a long story, and I don't want to hijack your thread, so I'll put it in the main forum!

But if you fancy a game at Arcot over the next month or so, just give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate it's not far from my house I've wanted to try it for a while actually so we could get a game some time if you fancied


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 18, 2016)

JamesyMc92 said:



			Yeah mate it's not far from my house I've wanted to try it for a while actually so we could get a game some time if you fancied
		
Click to expand...

sure, have sent you a pm.


----------



## Spoorsy (Oct 18, 2016)

JamesyMc92 said:



			Yeah mate it's not far from my house I've wanted to try it for a while actually so we could get a game some time if you fancied
		
Click to expand...

Also a member at Arcot, if yous fancy making it a 3Ball let me know when yous are going


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 18, 2016)

Spoorsy said:



			Also a member at Arcot, if yous fancy making it a 3Ball let me know when yous are going
		
Click to expand...

Yeah definetly mate.. I play over longhirst if you ever fancy a game over that way aswel.. never any problem with drainage or anything I will pm you mate and we can sort a round out


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 19, 2016)

Spoorsy said:



			Also a member at Arcot, if yous fancy making it a 3Ball let me know when yous are going
		
Click to expand...

yes, am up for that. am away on holiday for a week from Sunday, so will need to be after I get back.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2016)

Mmmmmmm. Fancy expanding this further? Never played Arcot. Open it out and you could get a mini meet going, 2 x 3 balls shouldn't be hard to manage. Your shout, depends on how many guests you can sign in.


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 19, 2016)

I know at longhirst I can sign three in so would be a fourball if anyone fancys a game there? Think it's Inbetween Â£12-Â£15 for a guest


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2016)

I'd be in for that. Have they moved over to the winter course yet? Any of the options would be fine with me. I'm best inviting people to Linden next spring now as 18 holes may be a bit of a slog at the moment as it gets a little wet. Not really bad but it does take some of the fun out of it.

I've just checked The Dawson & Lakes on golf now and you can book through them for Â£10 on Sundays for some decent times, between 11-1pm. Maybe one to ask the pro if they will price match, daft for them not to. Anyway, however it is done I'll be the Steve McQueen to your Yul Brynner. We have 2.


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 19, 2016)

They split the Dawson and lakes into one course called the old course I'm not sure what date they change to that though but I'm gonna pop up tonight to see when the winter league starts. When are you free for a game?


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 19, 2016)

A few weeks back 8 of us had a inter club comp down at Sharpley, it was just a bit of fun, but good craic all the same, two from each club played. Not suggesting a two man club comp, but there appears to be a good number of forum members popping up now from the north east.

There is a North  East Golfers community group setup which used to be quite active but has been quiet for some time, would be great if that got up and running again, getting some mini meets setup and perhaps some society meets away as we had done in the past.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2016)

JamesyMc92 said:



			They split the Dawson and lakes into one course called the old course I'm not sure what date they change to that though but I'm gonna pop up tonight to see when the winter league starts. When are you free for a game?
		
Click to expand...

 
Sundays are best for me although I can probably sneak a Friday at a push. I can't play this weekend, we have family coming up to stay, but I am free after that. I can do Saturdays but I just need a little more notice for those as I tend to be the taxi for my sons sport on a Saturday.

Khamelion - Good shout. Sharpley is good. We also have members at Seaham and S Shields which should be good to play through the wetter months.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			A few weeks back 8 of us had a inter club comp down at Sharpley, it was just a bit of fun, but good craic all the same, two from each club played. Not suggesting a two man club comp, but there appears to be a good number of forum members popping up now from the north east.

*There is a North  East Golfers community group setup which used to be quite active but has been quiet for some time, would be great if that got up and running again, getting some mini meets setup and perhaps some society meets away as we had done in the past.*

Click to expand...

Am all for this as long as you don't mind a hacker who has yet to break 100 coming along!


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 19, 2016)

rudebhoy said:



			Am all for this as long as you don't mind a hacker who has yet to break 100 coming along!
		
Click to expand...

You haven't seen the rest of us play


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll make you feel at ease, straight from the 1st tee. Ha ha . There's a good mix of levels here so no need to fill intimidated.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 19, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll make you feel at ease, straight from the 1st tee. Ha ha . There's a good mix of levels here so no need to fill intimidated.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, hell I'm happy if I get it past the ladies tees on he 1st


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah we can sort a game out soon get a few of us and play a stableford comp just for fun or whatever anyone wants to do I'm happy to just get a game haha


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2016)

Yep, none of this strokeplay nonsense. Also, we can mark our balls or not. If someone asks us to move or mark then we will without taking a huff.  We will converse between shots, we will laugh and smile. We will mock our duff shots in the bar afterwards. Basically we are playing for fun, no forum rules pedants :whoo:.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Yep, none of this strokeplay nonsense. Also, we can mark our balls or not. If someone asks us to move or mark then we will without taking a huff.  We will converse between shots, we will laugh and smile. We will mock our duff shots in the bar afterwards. Basically we are playing for fun, no forum rules pedants :whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

Can't stand these people who don't take it seriously. :fore:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2016)

That is what living south of the river does for you Bill :ears: ha ha.


----------



## JamesyMc92 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah exactly it shouldn't be taking too seriously at all.. fair enough if your on tour but we're not haha.. be a good laugh if we play stableford and play our handicaps it makes it fair for everyone.. I'm playing off a lower handicap than I should be so I will be last haha


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 19, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'll make you feel at ease, straight from the 1st tee. Ha ha . There's a good mix of levels here so no need to fill intimidated.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, brilliant, can't wait!


----------

